# Need help identifying this bike age



## Jodie (Jul 6, 2021)

Bought this bike today love it appears to be all original including the paint in great shape never seen a front fender like this one not sure of the age can anybody help me out it’s a schwinn it says Chicago Schwinn on the sticker just below the seat


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2021)

The serial number will indicate the year. It's stamped above the left side rear axle nut. Just by looking at it I'd guess a 1959 to 1962 Racer.


----------



## Jodie (Jul 7, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> The serial number will indicate the year. It's stamped above the left side rear axle nut. Just by looking at it I'd guess a 1959 to 1962 Racer.



Yours I figured it to be a racer but I can’t seem to find this type of front fender is this something you’ve seen? It’s in great shape all original stored in a garage years what would you say the value is? It does have the Chicago Schwinn sticker still in tack


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 7, 2021)

that style fender was used from around 1940 to 1962 or '63. values vary depending on where you live. here in the S.F. Bay area people are asking 300 bucks for bike like that and not selling them. search eBay completed listings to get a good idea of value.


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 8, 2021)

The serial # is stamped into the rear wheel attachment area (dropout). As GTs58 mentioned, it is most likely an early 60's model. The oval head badge started in 1960 on the lightweights and didn't have "Chicago" on it till 65-66'.
That "Shark Fin" front fender went through 64' on the racers.
Cant see the chain guard though, it could possibly even be a Co-Ed model.
The second place of the serial # will be a number, that is the year, 60 something. The first place will be a letter, A being January, B February... etc.
As far as value goes.... cleaned and freshly maintained, these ask and sometimes get $150 or so. A lot of cool factor but not a rare bike.
Very clean, Nice bike.
👍


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2021)

I believe the Lady's Racer was discontinued after the 1962 model year. That's in great condition and for $150 you couldn't buy a new bike that has the quality or last as long as these old Schwinns.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jul 9, 2021)

Welcome to the Cabe Jodie! That is a sweet little bike and as previously stated, a lot better bike for the money than those available now. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 9, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I believe the Lady's Racer was discontinued after the 1962 model year. That's in great condition and for $150 you couldn't buy a new bike that has the quality or last as long as these old Schwinns.



I've gone through quite few Racers, but I did not realize that..... girl stuff.


----------

